# Saddles for leisure, not racing



## atrick (11 Mar 2012)

Hi, please help me decide on a
*Selle SMP Big Bum Sprung Comfort Saddle*

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Selle-SMP-Sprung-Comfort-Saddle/dp/B000VEG97I/ref=pd_cp_sg_0


or a 
*Supersize Large Gel Full Sprung Saddle For Cycle / Excercise / Spinning Bike.*

* http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...ils?ie=UTF8&me=&qid=1331401054&sr=1-13&seller=*

*the Selle is foam, the Velo is gel, only £5 in it so not governed by price*

*I understand the gel doesn't compress, just moves, so which is best? thank you*

*Sorry to all you race guys, I know you will laugh  *


----------



## sidevalve (11 Mar 2012)

Even at my eary stage [ haven't got back into riding much yet] I will always recomend the Brooks. I tried five or six assorted saddles but none seemed "right" so I decided to "Bite the Bullit" and buy a new B17 to replace the one I let go years ago. As many others will say [and they're right] however it all boils down to what fits your bum and that's a very tricky one to advise on !


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Mar 2012)

Less is more, regarding saddles. Don't be fooled by the ones with a load of gel padding. It will just move around under your weight. They are very personal items though and some people will suggest Brooks, while others (me being one of them) couldn't imagine anything worse! For me Charge Spoons are fantastic and quite cheap but that's just my preference.


----------



## snorri (11 Mar 2012)

Well, there's leisure and there's leisure, if your leisure cycling takes you less than a mile then either of these would be suitable,for anything more than a mile look elsewhere. As you say the gel moves, but it moves into places you don't really want it to go. Seats that look comfortable are seldom comfortable to sit on for more than half an hour. Finding a new seat can be problematic, but it is worth a bit of perseverance to get used to a new one, don't expect instant joy!


----------



## david k (11 Mar 2012)

i fnd thinner more comfy


----------



## atrick (11 Mar 2012)

Mmmm, I thought this might happen, sorry guys you won't convince me thinner is best, my car seat isn't similar to a Wilkinson sword nor my lounge chair!
I do min 3 miles up to 32miles, sit up and beg with a straight back just seems natural to me. While we're at it, if you stand up straight with arms down your side, relaxed, check out the attitude of your hands! - so why are Mountain bikes fitted with straight handle bars? unnatural to have to twist your wrists, they should be bent parallell with the kerb - like mine, adapted with those end bits that people fitted facing forward, mine face backwards


----------



## gavintc (11 Mar 2012)

atrick said:


> Mmmm, I thought this might happen, sorry guys you won't convince me thinner is best, my car seat isn't similar to a Wilkinson sword nor my lounge chair!
> I do min 3 miles up to 32miles, sit up and beg with a straight back just seems natural to me. While we're at it, if you stand up straight with arms down your side, relaxed, check out the attitude of your hands! - so why are Mountain bikes fitted with straight handle bars? unnatural to have to twist your wrists, they should be bent parallell with the kerb - like mine, adapted with those end bits that people fitted facing forward, mine face backwards


 
Buy what you want. But spongy, deep cushioned saddles are not designed to be cycled on for more than a few minutes at a time. If 3 miles is your limit, you do not really want any more advice other than if the colour will match the rest of the bike.


----------



## screenman (11 Mar 2012)

This gets me, people want advise but they do not want advising.


----------



## david k (11 Mar 2012)

atrick said:


> Mmmm, I thought this might happen, sorry guys you won't convince me thinner is best, my car seat isn't similar to a Wilkinson sword nor my lounge chair!
> I do min 3 miles up to 32miles, sit up and beg with a straight back just seems natural to me. While we're at it, if you stand up straight with arms down your side, relaxed, check out the attitude of your hands! - so why are Mountain bikes fitted with straight handle bars? unnatural to have to twist your wrists, they should be bent parallell with the kerb - like mine, adapted with those end bits that people fitted facing forward, mine face backwards


 
so you already know what you want?


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Mar 2012)

I think I have the perfect solution for you. Simply Gaffa tape one of these to your existing saddle and Bob's your Uncle!


----------



## simon.r (11 Mar 2012)

OK, I'm bored (am supposed to be prepping for a job interview tomorrow, so I'm stuck in front of my laptop instead of being out on this glorious Spring day) so I'll throw my two penn'orth in for what it's worth.

How many 'serious' cylists do you see using big, soft saddles? Do you really think that we're all some sort of weird masochists and take pleasure from having sore backsides? (Rhetorical question!)

I've been cycling 20 odd years as an adult and have tried numerous saddles in that time - super soft padding / gel / thin padding / sprung / unsprung - you name it. About 5 years ago I tried a Brooks and I've never looked back. All of my bikes now have them.

I know it's a cliche, but it's true that they really do mould to your shape. My left leg is very slightly shorter than my right due to a bad break many years ago and if you felt my saddles (not that I recommend you do) you would feel a slight concave section on the left - the saddles have worn in and adjusted to the fact that my left sit bone has to move down a few millimetres more than my right when my leg is at full extension.

There are only three disadvantages to Brooks that I can think of:

Cost (though they have a high re-sale value).
They take a few miles to bed in.
Weight (which presumably isn't an issue for someone who's looking at a big gel saddle anyway).

The only proviso I'd make is that you need to be a regular cyclist to use a Brooks. If you only use your bike half a dozen times a year your backside won't adjust to it and it will be uncomfortable.

I'd bet money that the vast majority of regular cyclists would stick to a Brooks saddle if they were to try one for two or three hundred miles.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Mar 2012)

Pick one and let us know how you get on. I don't think I'd choose anything like either of those - I reckon they'll chafe you horribly after a few miles.


----------



## snorri (11 Mar 2012)

atrick said:


> sorry guys you won't convince me thinner is best, my car seat isn't similar to a Wilkinson sword nor my lounge chair!


 Are all the screwdrivers in your tool kit of the same size and type?


----------



## Camrider (11 Mar 2012)

+1 for a Brooks, spent 9.5 hours sitting on a B17 yesterday and I did not have the slightest hint of a sore bum. Many years ago I made the mistake of taking a gel saddle on a weekend tour. After every stop I had to painfully get back on the thing, and once it was over my arse took a week to recover from the experience .

For the odd 5 mile short trip trip however Brooks is probable not the way to go.


----------



## sidevalve (11 Mar 2012)

Can I add a little more to what I said earlier. Simon.r is spot on about the Brooks BUT even when new [mine is still far far from run in] they can be pretty easy on the bum if adjusted right. Don't worry about the cost much as [so long as you don't damage it] if all else fails you'll be able to sell it for more or less what you paid for it.
I have just started to get back to cycling after a long [30 odd year] gap and as yet only do a tiny milage but I've gone back to the Brooks and I'm glad I did.
Remember when in a car seat you're not really doing much and lumbar / back support is most important, on a bike the opposite is true.


----------



## Bluenite (11 Mar 2012)

My winter Saddle


----------



## atrick (11 Mar 2012)

Blimey, such reponse! there's me thinking Cyclechat was a 'fun and friendly' online community 
I did list it under 'beginners'....all I asked was foam or gel? so it appears a 100 year old design is the best, can't argue with that. But just don't fancy a prostate massage every trip to the shops, or do I ? mmm


----------



## YahudaMoon (11 Mar 2012)

atrick said:


> sorry guys you won't convince me thinner is best, my car seat isn't similar to a Wilkinson sword nor my lounge chair!


 

How will you fit a lounge chair or get the same comfort on a bicycle ?


----------



## Bluenite (11 Mar 2012)

atrick said:


> Blimey, such reponse! there's me thinking Cyclechat was a 'fun and friendly' online community
> I did list it under 'beginners'....all I asked was foam or gel? so it appears a 100 year old design is the best, can't argue with that. But just don't fancy a prostate massage every trip to the shops, or do I ? mmm


 
'It is  '

I have been through many types of saddles, from the gels and gel covers to different makes and all gave me bum pain. I only found the right one when i got my trek hybrid than purchased another saddle of the same design to use on my other bike.

Bontranger offer a return of saddles if you are not happy with them (see back of the box).

If you can mesaure your sit bones (or ask a friend) then go around varioues shops to see what would suit you. It's a case of trial and error until you find what suits you.


----------



## atrick (11 Mar 2012)

I guess you all hate memory foam?


----------



## Judderz (11 Mar 2012)

+1 for the Charge Spoon, £20.00 off ebay for a new one


----------



## Muddyfox (11 Mar 2012)

atrick said:


> so why are Mountain bikes fitted with straight handle bars? unnatural to have to twist your wrists, they should be bent parallell with the kerb - like mine, adapted with those end bits that people fitted facing forward, mine face backwards


 
At the risk of feeding a Troll 

You've obviously never tried to ride some steep twisty single track using bar ends to try and control the bike have you .. its all about control


----------



## lulubel (11 Mar 2012)

atrick said:


> Blimey, such reponse! there's me thinking Cyclechat was a 'fun and friendly' online community
> I did list it under 'beginners'....all I asked was foam or gel? so it appears a 100 year old design is the best, can't argue with that. But just don't fancy a prostate massage every trip to the shops, or do I ? mmm


 
The thing is, none of the people here can help you choose between those 2 saddles because none of us use anything like that, so the people who have answered so far have tried to give you the best advice they can based on their own experience.

I can't help you choose between them either. If you're only doing short rides, there's probably no difference, and either would be fine. If you're planning to ride more than a couple of miles or so, there's still probably no difference, and either would be equally uncomfortable.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Mar 2012)

atrick said:


> I guess you all hate memory foam?


 
The issue is that soft wide saddles like the ones you have shown will be beautifully comfortable for about 5 miles. Then you will find that they will restrict the circulation in certain "soft" areas and/or start to chafe making the ride worse than if you'd used a hard saddle in the first place.


----------



## atrick (11 Mar 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> The issue is that soft wide saddles like the ones you have shown will be beautifully comfortable for about 5 miles. Then you will find that they will restrict the circulation in certain "soft" areas and/or start to chafe making the ride worse than if you'd used a hard saddle in the first place.


 

Thanks Phil, the first friendly words of wisdom


----------



## Psyclist (11 Mar 2012)

I agree on the Spoon saddle as it's rather comfortable after trying on myself. However your jacksy may be different to others.

I rode 15 miles on a Spoon and it hurt after getting out of the saddle, I owned the Sportourer Zoo which didn't chafe or cut off blood circulation on 25 mile rides.

Also, with a Spoon you need padded undershorts which no body mentioned.

Sportourer Magnetika has a genuinely good review.

Sportouer or Selle Royal are the best gel saddles in my opinion.


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Mar 2012)

atrick said:


> Thanks Phil, the first friendly words of wisdom


 
I didn't see many 'unfriendly' responses. I'd suggest that you're too touchy!


----------



## Paulus (11 Mar 2012)

I would suggest, as some others have done that you go for a Brookes B17. Once it is broken in it will last for years and years. It will be comfortable for a trip to the shops, or a tour around Europe as mine has done.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Mar 2012)

Hi Atrick, just saw your post, I actually have both of the saddles you trying to choose from, not the exact brand, but same shape and material both. That's because one came with the bike (the second one you showed us), the other one the lbs fitted on my other bike for cheap because he had it spare, a serious cyclist had bought the bike it belonged to but wanted a racing saddle instead. Our anatomy is different  but for what it's worth, I much prefer the second link you send us, the narrower one. I do 5 miles commute each way at least 5 days a week, last week I worked 10 days in a row, bum's 
The supersize large gel get's my vote: I seem to slide off the other one, I feel it's too broad.
Now, I have previously commuted for months on an ordinary narrow mountain bike saddle, did not have a sore behind either.
Hope this is of some help in you decision!


----------



## david k (11 Mar 2012)

simon.r said:


> OK, I'm bored (am supposed to be prepping for a job interview tomorrow, so I'm stuck in front of my laptop instead of being out on this glorious Spring day) so I'll throw my two penn'orth in for what it's worth.


 
good luck with the interview, whats it for?


----------



## simon.r (11 Mar 2012)

david k said:


> good luck with the interview, whats it for?


 
Thanks. I'd prefer not to go in detail on a public forum, but it's a SHE (safety, health, environment) role for a large organisation. I'm as prepared as I'm going to be now, so fingers crossed!


----------



## screenman (11 Mar 2012)

How many Brookes saddles in the TDF? Personally I tried one for a lot more then the 300 to 400 convinced it was going to break in, instead it nearly broke my will to live.


----------



## david k (11 Mar 2012)

simon.r said:


> Thanks. I'd prefer not to go in detail on a public forum, but it's a SHE (safety, health, environment) role for a large organisation. I'm as prepared as I'm going to be now, so fingers crossed!


 
i understand, good luck with that, i presume you are in that type of job/role now


----------



## Muddyfox (11 Mar 2012)

screenman said:


> How many Brookes saddles in the TDF? Personally I tried one for a lot more then the 300 to 400 convinced it was going to break in, instead it nearly broke my will to live.


 
Yes .. not everyone has a Brooks backside 

Some well respected tourers on here would'nt touch em with a barge pole


----------



## MrJamie (11 Mar 2012)

I use one of these gel saddles, which ive been very very happy with: http://www.wiggle.co.uk/bioflex-ozone-saddle/ I like the gel not for avoid a sore bum as such, but my recurring lower back pain has a tendency to flare up from vibration/impact riding an aluminum frame on rough leisure paths/trails. Im not a big distance rider, rarely riding over 30 miles in one go but the saddle has been great for me for that kind of distance.

I could be wrong, but from my experience the less fit you are and the slower you're going, the more you perch your weight on the saddle - if you're pushing hard on the pedals the whole time it keeps a lot of the weight load off your bum/saddle. When/if i end up buying a road bike, id definitely follow the advice on here which im sure is excellent and look for a brooks or similar though, but for now im a gel loving newbie. :P


----------



## screenman (11 Mar 2012)

Now here is something I gave thought to in those dark days of Brookes ownership, if I molded the saddle saddle too fit my bottom when on the tops of the bars what happens when I use the drops and rotate the bum a bit.

As for on the rivet well that was not comfortable at all.


----------



## fossyant (12 Mar 2012)

God they are heavy - that SMP is 828g - I'm very happy with 200g minimalist saddles - the cushoning on those 'chushtie saddles' starts to press in the wrong places, leading to a very uncomfy undercarriage.


----------



## Paulus (12 Mar 2012)

I can also recomend the San Marco Rolls. I have one on my Audax bike. Also recomended by a certain Bradley Wiggins.
http://www.parker-international.co....ign=pid10109&gclid=CIOrgcyH4a4CFaImtAodz2dPWg


----------



## fossyant (12 Mar 2012)

The old Rolls are very good, and the Regal (they even have a fancy modern version).


----------



## Sittingduck (12 Mar 2012)

I have one of those San Marco Rolls but couldn't get on with it. Swapped out for a 3 year old Spoon, a couple of weeks ago - the Rolls is now surplus 

Like I said upthread, saddles are very personal items.


----------



## Camrider (12 Mar 2012)

I've got a hardly used San Marco Rolls gathering dust in my shed, I could not get on with it either. Some people love them which goes to show that the ideal saddle is a bit of a personal thing as our bums are all different, but I doubt anyone has a bum suitable for sitting on one of those big fat gel things for any length of time.

A couple of years ago we hired a couple of bikes in Vancouver for a ride around Stanley Park, and every bike was fitted with these horrible things. Within 20 minutes I had had enough of sitting the damn thing.


----------



## seashaker (15 Mar 2012)

After reading this and doing a bit more googling I changed my 'comfy body fit' saddle back to the factory default Boardman one and won't be changing back. Yes to start with it felt a little weird but almost instantly 
I felt far more comfortable riding. I wasn't moving around so much whilst pedaling and bum felt better when I finished. 

I know as pretty much everyone has stated everyone is different but after this I won't be going back to a specific padded design unless it is needed for health reasons or something. 

Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## atrick (1 Apr 2012)

It's my birthday! So to all you Brook's bigots I thought I ought to cheese you off and tell you how fantastic my super soft gel double sprung gigantic seat is - It's fantastic 

I dare say all you who criticze have never actually sat on one.


----------



## Camrider (1 Apr 2012)

*Au contraire, most of us have sat on one which is why we hate the things. Just go out and do a nice 50 mile ride then tell us how comfortable it is *

*P.S. Happy Birthday  *


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Apr 2012)

atrick said:


> It's my birthday! So to all you Brook's bigots I thought I ought to cheese you off and tell you how fantastic my super soft gel double sprung gigantic seat is - It's fantastic
> 
> I dare say all you who criticze have never actually sat on one.


 
Happy birthday from another "jelly"  (I sit on any seat that goes: bike, bus, taxi, train, computer chair )


----------

